# cycling with Stability



## Martini57 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey everyone, so I set a tank up a few weeks ago and added SEACHEM stability, and I am curious what kind of water parameters I should see after adding the product. I added it immediately before adding the fish to the filter( per recommendations). So my tap water before anything is Amm-0, nitrite-0, nitrate-10-20, pH 7.2. So I filled the tank up, added prime and then let it run for 24 hours. went and picked up the fish and then added stability. I am just not sure if it is cycling or not. over the last 2 weeks amm has been 0.25-0.5, nitrite-0 the entire time, nitrate- around 20. I did a 25% water change today, added prime and stability again. But if the product is working, what should my levels be at? and if its not working, what should they be at? I'm just confused. the fish look fine, I guess I just don't know what I should be expecting. I feel like if they were working the nitrates would go up, and they have spiked( possibly up to 40, but then went back down) but definitely not above 40. also, every time that I tested, the ammonia has never been 0. which from what I have read they should have, although I am not necessarily consistent with the testing. sometimes I test everyday, then ill skip, etc. any input is appreciated!! thanks!!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

it's been a while since I had to cycle the tank. off the top of my head your numbers sound fine. I wrote an article on stability a long while ago so if you search seachem stability you might be able to find it.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

aside from that if I remember there should be a full write up on the seachem website as to what to expect. Just make sure you have enough of the stability to last the entire recommended dosing time.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

Stability doesn't really change the cycling other than keeps everything safe. It adds bacteria to help speed the process. The tanks I've used it in when gone through the process without the really high numbers. Not sure how many weeks you've had your tank setup, but it still takes time. 

I'd stop checking all the levels of everything and let the tank do its stuff. 

I've been using SeaChem products for over 15 years and have had no problems.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Stability is confusing to use because it also DE-nitrifies, which leads to 0 nitrate readings.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I believe that you are not supposed to do a water change for 7 days with Stability-- it is a long time since I used it. When I did use it , I was pleased with the results. When cycling I also add a few plants or a houseplant vine so that sucks up some of the ammonia. Using house plants mean you need to remove them only when your readings are all at 0 or very low nitrates. When you use Prime you still get an ammonia reading but the ammonia is in the ammonium state which is far less harmful to the fish. Prime needs to be added to the tank every 48 hours to keep the ammonia and nitrites in the non toxic state.Just aerate well when using extra doses of prime as it can deoxygenate the water.
Just think- once you have your first tank cycled you will never have to go through this process again as you can get filter media from the current tank to kick start your next tank!!


----------

